# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Bottom post of new 15 steps high moves.

## KevanW1

We are in final stages of 4 x 4 deck, 2.6m high. 
Sorry no pictures at this stage, the present issue is - 
Bottom support post for last step and Balustrade away from deck is loose. 
It has been built with timber on stirrup in concrete holes close to 2m deep. 
The issue seems when stirrups were being level an air pocket may have been formed under /around stirrup.  
Now can move and if shaken has has up to 10mill movement. The balustrade moves. Not the best out come. 
Please may I have some guidance to fix. 
 Is it wise to bore a slight angle hole hoping to to reach the open area and pump in addition setting material [concrete and bondcreate ? 
or could it be supported by another post to brace it?   :Confused:   and if it happened to one post could it happen the other 11 under stairs and deck and how can I check as I proberley could not shake the stirrups on larger posts. 
Thanks for any help. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bloss

Is this your DIY problem or someone you are paying? If you are paying then they need to fix it. It is more likely the causes is simply placing too much force on the post/stirrup before the concrete had cured and/or the use of rapidset/ quickset rather than full strength concrete.  
In any case you have the right way or the quick & dirty way to fix it. The right way is to support the stairs with temporary props and stays, break away and remove all the concrete around stirrup and replace it with new full strength concrete. That's what I'd do - and if are paying a tradie or handy person for the job that's what they should do.  
If you are the DIYer doing it then you should do what I just said, but you could use masonry drill to relieve down the sides of the stirrup, vacuum/ scare out the waste dust and concrete bits and then use some chemset to fill the hole created. You might then add one or more brackets from the stringer or the post down onto the top of the concrete footing and affix with bolts or coach bolts into the timber and ankascrews into the concrete. If you have doubts about other stirrups then the choices are the same 
"Back in the day" the 'quick & dirty" would see the concrete around the stirrup would have been 'relieved' using a cold chisel we would have melted some sulphur powder until it looked like boiling toffee and poured it down the hole - problem fixed!   :Smilie:  
BTW - holes for stirrups are 2m deep? WTF?

----------


## KevanW1

The carpenter is now as I type working on this under instructions from the builder. 
We will see and I like the correct/best way as you said. :Doh:  
Anyhow if their way does not work ?????????????????

----------


## Draffa

> BTW - holes for stirrups are 2m deep? WTF?

  Been there (nearly).  Had to then rip the stumps out because the designer drew the plans wrong.  After a week of rain, the excavator doing the pulling was skating across the backyard like a hockey puck.

----------

